# Canon RF 100-500mm L review for wildlife.



## Chaitanya (Sep 24, 2020)

Found this review of Canon 100-500mm L for wildlife.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Sep 24, 2020)

I seen this the other day, sadly it is more of an impressions than a review.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 24, 2020)

100-500mm - too short. Just put my old Kenko 3xTC on the 100-400mm II and R5. The 3xTC is not supposed to allow AF, and it won't on a DSLR, but the R5 focusses fast at 1200mm and f/17. Here is quick shot of a geranium (cropped) at 1/160s. More seriously, the 100-400mm II is working so well, bare and with TCs, I am not going for the 100-500mm. I am also resisting buying a used 400mm DO II at the price I got for my old one. I'll wait until the next lenses come out.


----------

